# Development Module - How do you apply auto settings to multiple pics



## moosehead (Jul 28, 2010)

In the last batch I processed the auto tone and auto white balance seemed to work often but I could not find a way to select multiple photos and apply one or both of these settings ?


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jul 28, 2010)

You can do this in the Quick Develop Panel in Library Grid Mode with multiple images selected

or, in Develop Module you can sync the settings

You can apply these settings to one image, select it in the film strip and then select your target images and use the [Sync…] Note that there are two levels of selection.(three if you count unselected) The brightest image cell in the selected group will be the source, the subdued image cells will be the target.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jul 28, 2010)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums.

In Grid mode on the primary monitor with multiple photos selected, press Command/Control-U for Auto Tone and Shift-Command/Control-U for Auto White Balance.

In Loupe or Develop, you need Auto Sync enabled for this to work.


----------



## moosehead (Jul 28, 2010)

I did not know you had to be in the Auto Sync... The other ways are good to know as well... Thank you !!


----------



## linkwoman (Dec 9, 2010)

cool! thanks for this.


----------

